# libgcrypt build problem (FreeBSD 8.4)



## yethie (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to upgrade libgcrypt (libgcrypt-1.6.5_1 -> libgcrypt-1.7.3) using ports on a FreeBSD 8.4 machine and the compiler reports the following error:


```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../src -I../src -I/usr/local/include -O1 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu89 -fvisibility=hidden -Wall -c ./tiger.c -o tiger.o >/dev/null 2>&1
keccak_permute_64.h: In function 'keccak_f1600_state_permute64_bmi2':
keccak_permute_64.h:89: error: 'asm' operand requires impossible reload
keccak_permute_64.h:91: error: 'asm' operand requires impossible reload
keccak_permute_64.h:93: error: 'asm' operand requires impossible reload
keccak_permute_64.h:95: error: 'asm' operand requires impossible reload
...
```

my gcc version is:


```
# gcc -v
Using built-in specs.
Target: amd64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/amd64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
```

Can someone suggest how to fix it?
Thanks a lot!
Francesco


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2016)

FreeBSD 8.4 is end of life and no longer supported. Upgrade to at least 9.3 or to 10.3.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2016)

As kpa has pointed FreeBSD 8.4 EoL was reached in August 2015.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

security/libgcrypt builds fine on supported FreeBSD releases.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=security&portname=libgcrypt


----------

